# Jrzmacs Tunes on One Post



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Jay son's Theme.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Jay son's Theme.mp3

Freddy's Coming For You.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Freddy's Coming For You.mp3

Hockey Mask Guy Watches.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Hockey Mask Guy Watches.mp3

DarkRitual looped.mp3- http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/DarkRitual looped.mp3

shocksystem-new4.mp3- http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/008shocksystem-new4.mp3

electric shock new.mp3- http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/006electric shock new.mp3

Umbrella Labratory-new.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/008Umbrella Labratory-new.mp3

hello adamski-new-02.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/003hello adamski-new-02.mp3

Lost Souls-new03.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/010Lost Souls-new03.mp3

Quake-new.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/001Quake-new.mp3

roundorangesquashland-.mp3- http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/0001roungorangesquashland-.mp3

Large Shark Mix.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/009Large Shark Mix.mp3

Ghostly background.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/0001Ghostly background.mp3

Haunting Sound great stuff looped.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/008Haunting Sound great stuff looped.mp3

dead_on arrival.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/006b adead_on arrival.mp3

Night Cortage edit.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/005Night Cortage edit.mp3

Compressed Into Time.mp3- http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/003Compressed Into Time.mp3

Reverse Bear Trap edit.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/002Reverse Bear Trap edit.mp3

Little Pain edit.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/001Little Pain edit.mp3

male scream 3-04.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-04.mp3

male scream 3-03.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-03.mp3

male scream 3-02.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-02.mp3

male scream 3-01.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/male scream 3-01.mp3

man's scream 2-04.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-04.mp3

man's scream 2-03.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-03.mp3

man's scream 2-02.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-02.mp3

man's scream 2-01.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/man's scream 2-01.mp3

Torture Chamber high.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Torture Chamber high.mp3

Whispers.mp3 - http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Whispers.mp3

sanitariumdemo.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/sanitariumdemo.mp3

Alarm3.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Alarm3.mp3

banging.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/banging.mp3

terrortree stereo lowered.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/terrortree stereo lowered.mp3

Track 5 mixed.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/Track 5 mixed.mp3

eerie wind mix.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/eerie wind mix.mp3

my thunder.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/my thunder.mp3

my thunder delay mp3.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/006 my thunder delay mp3.mp3

ThunderONLY.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/ThunderONLY.mp3

best thunder_reverbed 02.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/001best thunder_reverbed 02.mp3

BlackAmbiancelooped lower.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/001BlackAmbiancelooped lower.mp3

The Dark Side lower.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/001c The Dark Side lower.mp3

Halloween final play lowered.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/003b Halloween final play lowered.mp3

Souls Well edited.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/006Souls Well edited.mp3

scary06-2 minutes bassed low.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/scary06-2 minutes bassed low.mp3

vfb edit low.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/004vfb edit low.mp3

Haunting Sound low.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/010Haunting Sound low.mp3

Track 5 mixed low.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/007Track 5 mixed low.mp3

devils_chant lower.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/002c devils_chant lower.mp3

voice_from_hell lower.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/006 voice_from_hell lower.mp3

012Hallow long.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/012Hallow long.mp3 

it waits- 5 minutes lower.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/002it waits- 5 minutes lower.mp3

stoned house.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/stoned house.mp3

halloween_01_subsonic.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/halloween_01_subsonic.mp3

Hallow long.mp3 http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/012Hallow long.mp3


----------



## nOrTHeRn TouCh (Feb 24, 2006)

just wanted to thank ya again......these are great.....


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Mmmmm... FX library happyyyyy...

Good work on those drones/ambients. The whole set is great! Makes me wish I had more time to fiddle around with my own.

Thanks!!!


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

Tweaked out and a few more "tunes" added (at the bottom).
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=67071


----------



## jrzmac (May 28, 2004)

My new louder thunder only track: http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/10/4/1481107/my thunder upped.mp3


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you very much! You have just helped my Halloween 09 haunt, to be even better!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

"Your one stop shop for spooky sounds"..

Thanks Jrzmac, great collection of sounds. thanks for sharing.


----------

